# Jardini Arrowana



## theanimedude (Jun 4, 2005)

This pet store was trying to sell me a jardini arrowana, about 6-7 inches and it has a kink in his back. you think it'll straighten out? the guy said 75 bucks but i think i can pull him down to 50.

I got a 55 gal, enough for a jardini for life?


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Definately not. Though Jardini's are one of the smallest species of Arowana, they can still easily reach a length of 24". They're also very thick and powerful fish. In order to keep one you're going to need a tank of 24" wide, bare minimum.


----------



## KILLERLEXUS (Feb 3, 2003)

if the body and fins are not PERFECT , it will never be.... the fish willnot straighten up. dont ever go back to that petshop again. wat a A$$ for giving you false info trying to cheat you of your hard earn money.. that shadey shop that will never get my buisness .


----------



## theanimedude (Jun 4, 2005)

yeah it sounded shady but the fish looked like in bad shape. like it was kept in a 20 gallon for a long time. the kink is reall bad, he cant even swim right. U know what i bet happened? some asian people came and bought that fish thinking it would grow to the size of the tank and all they wanted it was for the superstitious concept..... (i'm asian by the way)


----------



## TurdBurglar (Aug 30, 2005)

that's shaddy, what store was it?


----------



## theanimedude (Jun 4, 2005)

TurdBurglar said:


> that's shaddy, what store was it?


its in wheaton, maryland.

called Tropical fish, it's located near wheaton mall.


----------



## TurdBurglar (Aug 30, 2005)

theanimedude said:


> its in wheaton, maryland.
> 
> called Tropical fish, it's located near wheaton mall.


is that off of georgia ave?
i'm near you, in reston


----------



## f242 (Feb 15, 2004)

hey bro,
yeah, i have a 16" jardini in a 125 and I don't think the tank is big enough for him. I would wait til you can get a larger tank and a better looking jardini, they are pretty easy to find.


----------



## theanimedude (Jun 4, 2005)

TurdBurglar said:


> its in wheaton, maryland.
> 
> called Tropical fish, it's located near wheaton mall.


is that off of georgia ave?
i'm near you, in reston
[/quote]

yea it's off on georgia ave. its in that ghetto area, that kid in the store tried to sell it to me. Saying how he knows i've been going in there alot and was gonna cut me a good deal. geez how shady. I like the other place in aspen hill better. near the advanced autoparts store. they got some nice piranha's in there. and some red bellys that actually chase ur finger. I think its the wild kind..


----------



## TurdBurglar (Aug 30, 2005)

go a head and get a Jardini. when it gets too big just give him to me and I'll just stick him in my 240!


----------



## seven11junkey (Sep 9, 2005)

man u guys pay a sh*t load for these fish a jardini is like 30 bucks here for one 6in to 12 in


----------



## theanimedude (Jun 4, 2005)

TurdBurglar said:


> man u guys pay a sh*t load for these fish a jardini is like 30 bucks here for one 6in to 12 in


what?? where da heck do you live?????

anyway.....u know what i feel sorry for him, i'm gonna tell them that i will buy it for 15 bucks. and give them my number if they they agree to sell it to me. hahhahah!!!!


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

So you can put it in a 55 gallon and make the kink worse? A 6-7" Jar will outgrow that tank in no time.


----------



## KILLERLEXUS (Feb 3, 2003)

why waste your money and time on a messed up fish.


----------

